# OT: The Atlanta Braves Thread



## TM

Hope you don't mind. I started a new thread in your forum. 

Another first round exist.  I'm getting sick of it. Even more sick this year to think that it was 10years ago that they actually won it.

My questions is... What do they do this offseason? I've heard some say that they shouldn't pay Furcal the 7-8mil and just go with the young guys (Betemit & co.)... Another question - will Hampton ever be worth what they paid him? Better yet, will he ever play a whole season?  ... IMO, Brain Jordan needs to retire. I don't know how long he signed for, but I sure hope it was only 1 season. With Francoeur, Langerhans, and Johnson, why keep him? ... Why in the world is Todd Hollandsworth on their roster? ... So long Johnny Estrada. Brain McCann just won the job as the Braves #1 catcher for the next 10 years. And, when he isn't catching, Brayan Pena will be the guy behind the plate... Please don't let Giles go anywhere... And don't even think of trading Andy Marte... Pitching... Oh goodness... Where to begin? I know - if your last name isn't Smoltz, Hudson, Farnsworth, Sosa, or Ramirez, please exit stage left. If your name is Kolb or Reitsma, please watch your head ~ you may have large, sharp, and/or sharp objects thrown at you as you exit. Anyone else not mentioned in this post should either be traded for pitching or released to free up more money for pitching.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Thanks for posting this.

I don't even want to touch on today's loss. This is the most "painful" loss I've had to endure as a sports fan. It was awful. Up 6-1 in the 8th inning. Farns comes in and blows it. To add to that we had one inning with bases loaded and one out, and couldn't score. Another inning with man on third, and also couldn't score. The only thing that eases the pain of this loss is the fact that I wouldn't have liked our chances in Game 5 with Ramirez, but at least we would have lived to see another day. Ugh. Typical Braves, I suppose.

I don't think it is a matter of is Furcal worth the money. I think he is. I don't think Atlanta has the budget to go after him, when the money could be better served in another area's. The real question is who replaces him. Long-term, Atlanta has two spectacular SS prospects on the farm in Elvis Andrus and Yuniel Escobar. Short-term, Wislon Betemit can play some SS but he is more of a 3B, IMO. Speaking of 3B, that brings up what do you do with Chipper Jones and Andy Marte.

Agree on Estrada. He needs to go. McCann the catcher for the next decade? Jarrod "Salty Dog" Saltalamacchia might have something to say about that. The man hit for a .314 BA with 81 RBI's and 19 HR's at Myrtle Beach. He's a stud.

As for what to do with pitching, ugh. I would actually try to re-sign Farnsworth and make a serious run at Billy Wagner. Would like to get a better chance to see what young arms we got in Davies, Lerew, and James. All look like future starters to me. Joey Devine.. I just feel bad for the poor dude. He's got skills, but giving up so many runs could have a psychological impact on him.

Francoeur, Marte, and McCann I think are the future. Do not trade them. Please.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TheATLien said:


> Typical Braves, I suppose.


Fortunately, I was writing a paper, so I wasn't watching. I'm sure I would have been throwing things had I been watching.



> I don't think it is a matter of is Furcal worth the money. I think he is. I don't think Atlanta has
> the budget to go after him, when the money could be better served in another area's.


I agree. He's worth it, but I strongly agree with the last part of your sentence. When you have three guys who are sufficient SS, two of which (well from what I've heard, Escobar is the real deal) could be special, I don't see why you resign him, unless it's a 1yr thing. Like you said, that money could be used other places (= pitching)



> Speaking of 3B, that brings up what do you do with Chipper Jones and Andy Marte.


I follow the Braves but not this closely - I don't know how many more years Chipper has on his contract. Dude's 33 isn't he? Don't get me wrong - I've been following the guy since he first put on a Braves uni, but how many more good years does he have in him?



> McCann the catcher for the next decade? Jarrod "Salty Dog" Saltalamacchia might have something to say about that. The man hit for a .314 BA with 81 RBI's and 19 HR's at Myrtle Beach. He's a stud.


Again, I was speaking as one who is ignorant. If he's at Myrtle Beach, he's got _at least_ another year or two before he's called up, doesn't he? In all truth, I like McCann. That's why I said what I did 



> As for what to do with pitching, ugh. I would actually try to re-sign Farnsworth and make a serious run at Billy Wagner.


I see what you typed, but did you mean it? Would or would NOT resign Farnsworth? I hope you meant resign cause they gave up, IMO, a realy solid "prospect" (I'm referring to Colon) for him. Besides, I think he showed that he can be a solid pitcher, if not a closer (although he's got a ways to go). If he can get some control, he'd be one of the better closers in the game. That's all right - give him some time. Leo will straighten him out.  That'd be great if they got Wagner. Then stick Farnsworth as the setup guy. Yikes! That's packin some heat at the ends of games. Imagine ~ you got Smoltz pitchin the first 6-7, Farns in the 7th-8th, then Wagner in the 9th. Goodness gracious!

Braves fans got spoiled with Smoltz in the bullpen. Of course, it doesn't help when you go from Smoltz to Kolb. I almost feel bad for the guy. Guy's your main closer and by the time it's time to make playoff rosters, he doesn't make the cut. He was only a 1yr deal, wasn't he?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



> Again, I was speaking as one who is ignorant. *If he's at Myrtle Beach, he's got at least* another year or two before he's called up, doesn't he? In all truth, I like McCann. That's why I said what I did


TM, meet Jeff Francoeur and Brian McCann of 2005. :biggrin:

I think the Braves brass is higher on McCann than they are on Salty, though. If Salty can't make a position switch to 1B/3B/LF, then he's going to get traded.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Who's playing SS now, ATL?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

There was talk of a trade with Tampa Bay to get Julio Lugo, but that seems to have died down. The new trade rumor is we would actually get Edgar Renteria, but would have to give up Andy Marte. I really hope we don't do that. I think Wilson Betemit can be a servicable plug for one season. I think Renteria's best years are behind him. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

give up Marte?!?! I agree with your comments about Renteria. He may have a few great years ahead, but not as many as Marte... BTW, John S is looking like a duffous after last week's loss of the only thing Atlanta had resembling a pitcher in their bullpen. IMO, they should have never given up Colon.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

What happened last week? lol, I've been away.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Farnsworth is a Yankee


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I guess the trade is official now.

Renteria is only about 2 years older than Furcal, and being back in the NL should help his offense but still sucks a lot to lose Marte. They must really have had no faith in Betemit or whoever.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Talking to several other Braves people - they were telling me about some younger 3rd baseman who was either in Myrtle Beach or Macon last year. I'm sure you know who he. Apparently they like him pretty well. If he continues to improve, he _should_ be ready to go just about in time for Chipper's deal to expire.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TM said:


> Talking to several other Braves people - they were telling me about some younger 3rd baseman who was either in Myrtle Beach or Macon last year. I'm sure you know who he. Apparently they like him pretty well. If he continues to improve, he _should_ be ready to go just about in time for Chipper's deal to expire.


Hmm.. I dunno the player you are thinking of. I've heard talk of Salty Dogg potentionally learning a second position, but he is further along than the guy you just described.

So, the Braves are on sale. I think in ten years, the city is going to be called "Atlanta, Georgia.. brought to you by Home Depot." lol


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Someone sarcastically told me Ted was mulling a repurchase  then they went on to tell me that he was sulking over the fact that he was down to his last bil. :laugh:

I saw the estimate was $382mil or so. I can pitch in $382.00 if you'll toss in the rest :biggrin:

also heard that they just traded for a 28yr old AAA phenom. sounds to me like he's already reached his peak.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Ted said he isn't buying the team.

One more thing..

Boston Red Sox, Roy Williams, Mack Brown, Bill Cowher.. Bobby Cox?  Seems to be the year of the choke artist.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TM said:


> And don't even think of trading Andy Marte...




It looks like Atlanta avoided arbitration with all their players. They signed Jorge Sosa to a one year deal yesterday. I like the way the rotation is shaping up, if everyone can stay healthy. Am hoping to see the real Tim Hudson in 2006. I guess my biggest worries are 1.) The bullpen 2.) Left Field 3.) Sophomore Slumps.

Florida traded away everyone, Phillies are the Phillies. I think it is a two team race, but it is hard to take the Mets seriously these days. I think once again it's Atlanta's to lose. Even with no closer, should be able to return to the playoffs IMO.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

What is the deal with Marte? Now Boston has just traded him with some other people for Coco Crisp.

I rather have Renteria over Mr. Cocoa Beans. I know that much..


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Do they all know something about Marte that we don't?

Also, just saw this on ESPN.com. Unfortunately, It's an insider's article...

Annual rite: Clubs angle for stability in their bullpens



> John Schuerholz tried to re-sign Kyle Farnsworth, but the $15 million for three years and opportunity to close wasn't enough. He went after Tom Gordon and Todd Jones and the prices all went beyond his budget, which means Bobby Cox begins spring training in a familiar position, in which he has no real idea who will be the Braves' closer.





> John Schuerholz tried to re-sign Kyle Farnsworth, but the $15 million for three years and opportunity to close wasn't enough. He went after Tom Gordon and Todd Jones and the prices all went beyond his budget, which means Bobby Cox begins spring training in a familiar position, in which he has no real idea who will be the Braves' closer.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I kind of got the point in the first quote. But that second quote was nonsensical. 

Since when did the closer become such a glamour position? I mean, it's a man who pitches one inning a game. I don't know.. Chris Reitsma is not a bad pitcher. He is no Smoltz, but he is still a lot better than Kolb.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TheATLien said:


> but he is still a lot better than Kolb.


i don't know if that's saying much :biggrin: 

I wish they could have kept Farns


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

*smh* at this season so far..


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Just came back from the Greenville Drive-Rome Braves game. Bad news is that Rome got crushed. Good news is that their only two runs came off a two-run blask by Campbell over the mini-green monster. He also had a couple hard-hit-balls that he handled with ease.

I was also impressed with Andrus. That kid's a vacuum at SS. He's got quite the arm too.

I may actually go back to the series finale. Anyone else I should watch for?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Good to hear about Andrus. I haven't been up to date on the farm, ever since the exodus of '05. But I remember hearing some heavy hype for Elvis Andrus. He's only 16 too? I watched the Bravos drop another one to the Mets. Francoeur homered. This season's been frustrating as hell, but we'll see. I think they can pull it around.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Went to the game last night. Braves lost, again. I think Andrus is 16 or 17. He's gonna be good. He had several hard hit balls last night, two in particular. The first one took a bad hop, hit him in the chest, kind of caught him off guard, but he gathered him self quickly and still threw the guy out at first with a rocket throw. The second one took a bad hop too - he ended up getting an error for that one... Campbell went 3-5 on Sunday in their win, but he didn't hit very well last night. That guy has an arm too... Do you know anything about their cather? His last name is something like Ka'aiku. It was funny - they started playing the Hawaii 5-0 theme when he got up to the plate. He proceeded to crank a solo home run over the green monster in left. He's a pretty big dude and his numbers aren't bad either.

One other thing - my friend and his dad are big Braves fans. He brought an Atlanta jersey last night and we got there a little early. Ended up getting both Andrus and Campbell to sign the jersey.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Braves are finally back over .500.

Things are returning to normal, a bit. Francoeur is getting back on track, in a BIG way. Still need to do something with those pitchers. Maybe a trade?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

It looks like Andy Marte is struggling a little in Cleveland. Didn't make the roster, sent down to AAA.. Is hitting .246 with just 1 HR and 8 RBI in 142 AB.

I promised myself that he would be the exception. That he would pan out, and not flop like past top Braves prospects they traded away.

Is there a curse, or something? What's going on.. do the Braves know what they are doing? Almost every prospect they trade fall off the map when they are traded. I hope for him, he can turn it around since he's in the AL. But man. The Renteria trade is looking real, real good.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

McCann = Injured. Really bad. ****. They won't know how bad until later this week, but I don't have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*




TheATLien said:


> Is there a curse, or something? What's going on.. do the Braves know what they are doing?


Yes, they do.

I just love their moves. Get Gary Sheffield, replace him with Drew for one season. Lose Ortiz and some other pitching, get Hudson and start Smoltz. And of course Andruw has only been league average OBP but he can slug and has been healthy and fielding so well for just under ten years. Basically other than Hudson's performance and Chipper's nagging injuries they've done very well picking up value, good talent with expiring deals, etc. That and Hampton getting injured so badly after really figuring it out. And they'll have to find another Farnsworth, Devine, or someone to be a closer.

Kyle Lohse has had enough stuff to be a disappointment with the results, but there's still some talent there. Maybe he's just toast as a starter or not good... but closers can come from that, going as high as Eckersley and Gagne. Tom Gordon sort of lost it as a starter, two years later he set the consec. saves streak at the time. It would be nice if the Twins could trade for peanuts with Atlanta, maybe a 2B/SS who's young or anyone who could possibly slug .450. We shouldn't have an automatic out at DH!


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Is it just me or is it time for the Braves to start looking for a taker for LaRoche? Another error today on a half-hearted play at first base. Looks almost as pathetic swinging at anything in the vacinity of home plate.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I think it's just you. You forgot to mention he also homered today.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

:laugh: I knew it'd bit me in the but for only watching the last few innings. I still don't like him. I think I'm just still bitter over AJ Zapp not being their firstbaseman


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Reitsma, Reitsma, Reitsma, Reitsma..

:nonono:


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

OK, I'll say it.

This team is done. :dead:


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Last place. 13.5 GB for the division. 8 GB for the wild card. It ain't pretty. I think this is it. This is the year. The run is over. They've looked down and out before. But not like this. I don't even know where do they go from here. Everything looks pretty bleek.



> Contrary to speculation by fans and media, the Braves have no plans to trade veteran stalwarts and start rebuilding, a person familiar with the Braves' discussions said Monday. The team hasn't discussed trading John Smoltz, Tim Hudson or the Joneses, Chipper and Andruw. All are signed beyond this season, and Smoltz and Chipper Jones can veto any trade.
> 
> Nor do the Braves plan to trade top prospect Jarrod Saltalamacchia this summer in a package to get a big bat or top closer to bolster their club for a second-half run.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*


----------



## Zach

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

It's all about the RedSox bro


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Chuck James' first start today: 1 R, 3 H, 8 K, 8 IP. Finally. Some positive news.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

They comin' back!!

10+ runs in their last 5 games. Only 4 GB for the wild card.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

and then they trade betemit... :no: idiots.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Yeah, that will probably be a weak trade. I mean Kolb was about the same small beans closer as Baez, and Leo's gone.

Oh, well. And the last "T" is silent. I think it's "BEH-TEH-MEH" since it isn't "i" like "mon ami."


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I almost would have preferred to keep Betemit over Giles, from a talent standpoint.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

the guy was playing great as of late, and he costs a lot less than Chipper


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Chipper to the DL.

I am reading that Aybar was the centerpiece of the trade, not Baez. Which is odd. But maybe they know something we don't..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Our y'all going to trade Andrew he got pick up from waivers, I think maybe Braves should do it because he's going to be a FA,and probaly won't come back, so maybe they should try to get some good prospects for him.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Chipper stepping it up... Too bad the Mets somehow keep adding a former all-stars every week. :no:


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

d'oh.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I know this season has sucked & everything, but has anyone noticed Chuck James? He dominated the minors, and now he's doing his thing in the major's.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Time to wait for next season, thought at least Atl would keep me occupied until the NBA season started, but guess I have to count on the Packers, Galaxy and Bruins. Packers won't, Galaxy might choke and UCLA is all I have left. :sigh:


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Seems like I just started this thread.  Oh well...


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Hmm.. waiting for TM's 5-step plan to fix the team for 2007.

BTW: Fredi Gonzalez is going to be the Marlins new manager. And Terry Pendleton is in the running for the Nationals new manager. I wish Fredi the best. I like Florida's overall talent, it just seems like their owner is an ***. Always tearing the team down when they realize their potential. Nationals is a tougher situation, but Pendleton is a good coach.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

OK, I think the St. Louis Cardinals owe the Atlanta Braves compensation.

Let's take a look at this.. without Atlanta winning their last series against Houston, the Cardinals are out of the playoffs. And thus, no championship.

Not sure what the asking price should be.. I think Pujols is a reasonable one. No?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TM said:


> Seems like I just started this thread.  Oh well...


LaRoche for Mike Gonzalez. I don't know, but I love that they are finally doing something about the pen.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

AtlantaBraves.Com 2007 Spring Preview..

_*2006 record*
79-83, third place, National League East

*Projected batting order*
1. 2B Kelly Johnson:
.241 BA, 9 HR, 40 RBI in 2005
2. SS Edgar Renteria:
.293 BA, 14 HR, 70 RBI
3. 3B Chipper Jones:
.324 BA, 26 HR, 86 RBI
4. CF Andruw Jones:
.262 BA, 41 HR, 129 RBI
5. C Brian McCann :
.323 BA, 23 HR, 93 RBI
6. RF Jeff Francoeur :
.260 BA, 29 HR, 103 RBI
7. 1B Scott Thorman :
.234 BA, 5 HR, 14 RBI
8. LF Ryan Langerhans:
.241 BA, 7 HR, 28 RBI

*Projected rotation*
1. RHP John Smoltz, 16-9, 3.49 ERA
2. RHP Tim Hudson, 13-12, 4.86
3. LHP Mike Hampton, 5-3, 3.50 in 2005
4. LHP Chuck James , 11-4, 3.78
5. RHP Kyle Davies, 3-7, 8.38 

*Projected bullpen*
Closer: RHP Bob Wickman, 33 saves, 2.67 ERA
LH setup man: Mike Gonzalez, 24 saves, 2.17 ERA
RH setup man: Rafael Soriano, 2.25 ERA

*The new guys*
*Gonzalez:* Acquired in a January trade with the Pirates, the left-hander provides the Braves a second dominant setup man and a potential closer for the future. Nit-picking critics can point to his occasional control problems. But Gonzalez's statistics prove he allows few hits and even fewer runs. 

*Soriano:* Acquired in a December trade with the Mariners, the hard-throwing right-hander is one of the game's best unknown gems. When healthy, he's been one of the game's best middle relievers. His dominant stuff makes him a potential closer and his varying pitch selection provides him the ability to potentially be a starter in the future. 

*INF Chris Woodward:* Acquired as a free agent in December, the veteran infielder is looking to bounce back from a disappointing 2006 season that was plagued by a shoulder injury. Once the Blue Jays' starting shortstop, he'll provide Renteria a chance to get his necessary rest. 

*OF/1B Craig Wilson:* Signed as a free agent in January, the veteran provides depth with his power and versatility. His past success against left-handed pitchers makes him a likely candidate to platoon in left field. He could also serve as Thorman's backup at first base. 

*RHP Tanyon Sturtze:* Since signing as a free agent in December, the veteran right-hander has become the revitalized bullpen's most forgotten addition. If he's able to come back from shoulder surgery in May, he'll provide valuable depth and leadership to an already-strong bullpen. 

*Prospects to watch*
*INF Yunel Escobar:* If he was willing to play second base, this Cuban defector might be destined for Atlanta. His success in the Arizona Fall League increased his stock and proved that he'll likely soon be somewhere at the Major League level. 

*C Jarrod Saltalamacchia:* Even after his mighty struggles at Double-A Mississippi last year, there are some who still believe he's one of the game's top prospects. With LaRoche's exit, this power-hitting catcher may start getting some occasional work at first base. 

*INF Martin Prado:* If Johnson struggles to get comfortable at second base, the job will belong to Prado. He impressed some during his brief stints in Atlanta last year and has at least proven he would be a valuable utilityman at the Major League level. 

*OF Gregor Blanco:* Currently, there doesn't appear to be an available spot for the 23-year-old outfielder at the Major League level. But a strong Spring could change that in a hurry. He has the speed and on-base percentage that signal he could be a potential leadoff hitter.

*Returning from injury*
*Hampton:* It's been nearly two full years since Hampton's aching elbow ended his dominant stretch and forced him to undergo Tommy John surgery. A deep bullpen will allow him the luxury of pacing himself in his return. Having had the surgery in September 2005, he should be well-rested and revitalized. 

*Johnson:* His elbow began bothering him in Spring Training last year and forced him to have Tommy John surgery in May. Having worked all offseason to learn the second-base position, this converted outfielder's value will increase if he also proves capable of handling the leadoff duties. 

*RHP Blaine Boyer:* The 25-year-old's hope of coming back from shoulder soreness was erased in the first week of last season. Now the hard-throwing right-handed reliever must prove that shoulder surgery has allowed him to regain the promising form that he showed through much of the 2005 season. 

*On the rebound*
*Chipper Jones:* The 34-year-old found himself in this same category last year, and his return to it has nothing to do with his production. His stats from 2006, when projected over a 162-game season, show that he was on pace to hit 38 homers and register 126 RBIs. But he played only 110 games and must find a way to avoid a third consecutive injury-marred season. 

*Hudson:* When Hudson arrived in Atlanta, he ranked second among active pitchers in terms of winning percentage. During both of his first two years with the Braves, he's led the team in losses. Once known for his dominance, this right-hander is committed to avoiding the mediocrity that he displayed throughout much of last season. 

*Long gone*
*1B Adam LaRoche:* His power and defensive skills will surely be missed. But his increased value allowed the Braves to send him in exchange for Gonzalez, who should make this year's bullpen one of the best in the franchise's history. 

*2B Marcus Giles:* A fan favorite, Giles saw his drop in production and rise in salary force the Braves to release him. He'll now play alongside his brother in their hometown of San Diego. 

*C Todd Pratt:* The veteran catcher saw little playing time in the season's final two months and now finds himself as a non-roster invitee to Yankees camp. 

*RHP Chris Reitsma:* His short tenure as the team's closer ended miserably. Now having recovered from an elbow surgery, he finds himself looking to prove himself as a middle reliever in Seattle. 

*RHP Danys Baez:* After being acquired from the Dodgers in late July, the right-hander's stint with the Braves lasted just 11 games. Now that his emergency appendectomy is in the past, he's counting the riches the Orioles paid him this offseason. 

*2006 hitting leaders* (min. 200 at-bats)
Avg.: McCann, .333
OBP: C. Jones, .409
SLG: C. Jones, .596
Runs: A. Jones, 107
RBIs: A. Jones, 129
Hits: Renteria, 175
2B: Renteria, 40
3B: Francoeur, 6
HR: A. Jones, 41
SB: Renteria, 17 

*2006 pitching leaders* (min. 30 IP)
IP: Smoltz, 232
W: Smoltz, 16
L: Hudson, 12
Win %: Villarreal, 9-1, .900
S: Wickman, 18
ERA: Chad Paronto, 3.18
K: Smoltz, 211
K/9: Tyler Yates, 8.28
WHIP: Smoltz, 1.19 


*Triple play: Three questions that need answers* 

Who will serve as the team's second baseman and leadoff hitter?
Johnson will be given every chance to win both roles, and all indications are that he has adapted well to the move to second base. Finding a comfort level turning double plays and displaying adequate range will be necessary for him to keep Prado from winning the starting job. If Prado gets the nod, the team may be forced to negate some of Renteria's run-producing opportunities by placing him in the leadoff role. 

How good will Hampton be after such a long layoff? 
While it's been nearly two years since a healthy Hampton stepped on the mound, this version of the left-hander will be much healthier than the one that went 15-2 during a 22-start stretch from July 2004-May 2005. Along with his elbow, he's had his troublesome left knee surgically repaired. Now, he must simply regain the feel for the sinker that has brought him success throughout the non-Colorado portion of his career. 

Who should play left field?
This seems to be annual question that faces the Braves. Fortunately, this year there are no Raul Mondesi-type projects looking to fill the role. Matt Diaz's offensive performance earned him the right to win the starting role. But Langerhans' defense could prove more valuable with a team that is looking to win with the strength of their pitching staff. Wilson appears best suited to fill a platoon role that will allow him to play left in those games that opponents are throwing a left-handed pitcher. 

*The bottom line*
Having seen their streak of 14 consecutive division titles come to an end, the Braves no longer have a sense of invincibility. Chipper Jones must play at least 140 games and the starting staff must ensure that this formidable bullpen has the opportunity to take care of late leads on a regular basis. While the offense will likely see a decline in production, this team appears to have a pitching staff that's strong enough to get the team back into the postseason.\_


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Looks like the team has officially been sold, just waiting on MLB approval.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

It's a weird feeling these last two years missing the playoffs, cuz they were in it every year before since I've been walking. 

It's not even a feeling of disappointment or anything, but just anger. lol ****'s not right. I can accept all the other teams (Hawks, Falcons) not doing well, but for the Braves it hurts to see them struggle.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

goodbye, andruw


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Are they trying to make room for Glavine?


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

hope so


----------



## TM

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

i was thinking that exact same thing. i wouldn't be at all surprised to see him back and finish there with them. i hope so at least.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

^ did you miss the last game of this season? lol


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Does anyone know if this Liberty Media plans on spending more than Time-Warner did?It's obvious they aren't going to shell out what it'll take to keep Andruw,but are they going to put up the money to strengthen the rotation.You really need to get hold of an ace since you just can't count on Smoltz filling that role much longer.

These guys spent almost a billion and a half on the braves(in TW stock),but I have no idea how big a commitment they are going to make to being competitive.Even mediocre starters get insane money so the sort of pitcher the braves really need is going to cost a fortune.Heck Glavine just declined an option that would have paid him 13 million next year and he's not exactly in his prime.He might still command some outrageous sum on the open market for one more year.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

To answer your question, no. I don't know what the budget is going to look like exactly, but I don't think it will be too much different from the past few years under Time-Warner.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Edgar Renteria moved to Detroit for 2 prospects. 1 is a CF, the other is a P. I thought they could move him the way Esco was playing, but I dunno about what we got in return. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



Diable said:


> Does anyone know if this Liberty Media plans on spending more than Time-Warner did?It's obvious they aren't going to shell out what it'll take to keep Andruw,but are they going to put up the money to strengthen the rotation.You really need to get hold of an ace since you just can't count on Smoltz filling that role much longer.
> 
> These guys spent almost a billion and a half on the braves(in TW stock),but I have no idea how big a commitment they are going to make to being competitive.Even mediocre starters get insane money so the sort of pitcher the braves really need is going to cost a fortune.Heck Glavine just declined an option that would have paid him 13 million next year and he's not exactly in his prime.He might still command some outrageous sum on the open market for one more year.


Francoeur is asking for a long-term contract so I guess we are about to find out how willing Liberty is to keeping around some of their talent. There's always been sort of a revolving door with the Braves (this decade), but that might have had something to do with the fact that some of those players were getting older.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



TheATLien said:


> Edgar Renteria moved to Detroit for 2 prospects. 1 is a CF, the other is a P. I thought they could move him the way Esco was playing, but I dunno about what we got in return. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


Jair Jurrjens, the pitcher ATL traded for in this deal, has been impressive in the Grapefruit League. He pitched 3 perfect innings versus Cleveland and might land the final spot in the starting rotation. It's really hard for me to get a read on this time this season, I think that might be a good thing.

I'm also just as much looking forward to keeping an eye on the guys on the farm. After the Teixeira deal, our farm system was almost wiped clean but with the Braves group of scouts and talent evaluators it shouldn't take that long to get it back up where it needs to be. Heh, I wish the other local Atlanta professional teams had as strong a group of talent evaluators as the Braves do. They're very under-rated, and its not just the general manager but the whole organization.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Jayson Starks picked Atlanta to win the world series (!!). Haha. I was pretty shocked that anybody might pick them, he seems to have more confidence in our arms than I or anyone that I know does. Should be a fun year. My school is literally not but some blocks away from Turner Field, in easy walking distance. I am hoping to be able to catch a few day games after class.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/preview08/columns/story?columnist=stark_jayson&id=3320120


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

They should have a squad this year. I don't know about winning the NL pennant but they will contend in the NL East.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



bball2223 said:


> They should have a squad this year. I don't know about winning the NL pennant but they will contend in the NL East.


There is no reason they shouldn't contend for the division. I didn't think about it that closely until yesterday, but New York freaking missed the playoffs completely last year. They aren't a shoe-in for the East obviously and neither are the Phillies who have several glaring holes. It's a toss-up. 

I guess I had forgotten about New York's fall at the end of last season. Don't know how I could. That was awesome!


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



bball2223 said:


> They should have a squad this year. I don't know about winning the NL pennant but they will contend in the NL East.


It's early enough that it could still happen, but the East is too close. Any of the three teams still have a chance, but Atlanta has to get over their road troubles or they don't have a chance. Their inability to finish and win close games is getting old. 

By the way, 5 of the first 20 picks in this year's draft either played college or high school ball here. Pretty good. Atlanta's first three draft picks: LHP Brett DeVall (Nicevill HS Florida), LHP Robert Stovall (Hokes Bluff HS Alabama), RHP Ezekiel Spruill (Kell HS Georgia). It's interesting that after trading most of our farm system to Texas last year for Mark Texeira (Elvis Andrus, Jarrod Saltalamacchia, Matt Harrison, Neftali Feliz) there's a possibility that Atlanta might have a top five or ten farm system by 2009.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

I'm hoping Chipper can continue how ridiculous he's been so far. I really want to see someone hit .400. He's at .420 now


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

He got scratched from the lineup today, I just hope it's nothing serious. He's gotten dinged up before during this season, and seemed okay after a day off so I am hoping that's what is going on.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*



Feels like everything is starting to fall apart. It sounds like Tom Glavine's injury might be serious, he's already been placed on the DL.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Jesus, watching this offense without Chipper Jones AND Mark Teixeira. It's hard to watch. There's about as much power in this line-up than.. er, I dunno. I hate these injuries! And it's looking like Tim Hudson could miss the rest of this year, and about 2/3 of next season if he goes and has Tommy John surgery. ****.

I'm about ready to let Bobby Cox start his early retirement, and blow this thing up.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Braves discuss trade for Padres' Peavy



> The Braves are trying to fill their biggest need by trading for San Diego right-hander Jake Peavy, a top-tier major-league ace with a Cy Young award and a Southern drawl to boot.
> 
> A person familiar with the talks said the Braves and Padres have discussed a potential blockbuster trade that would bring the Alabama native to Atlanta for a package that would include at least three Braves prospects.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Braves are believed to have at least $40 million available for 2009 additions, and Wren said the team would use its assets however necessary to fill its needs, through trade or free agency.
> 
> Those assets include cash and plenty of sought-after prospects in the minor-league system, though Wren said he didn’t plan to trade top-rated members of what he called the “next wave” of talent that the Braves hope will infuse the club in coming years.
> 
> Five-tool outfielder Jason Heyward and 17-year-old pitcher Julio Teheran are considered close to untouchable prospects, and pitcher Tommy Hanson and slugging first baseman Freddie Freeman might not be far behind in terms of being off limits.
> 
> The Braves also would like to keep elite center-field prospects Jordan Schafer and Gorkys Hernandez, possibly envisioning a future outfield of Heyward and Schafer flanking speedy Hernandez.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the Padres would deal Peavy without getting at least one of those prospects.
> 
> The Braves could offer a package built around a middle infielder — Yunel Escobar or Kelly Johnson? — and prospects from among catcher Tyler Flowers, pitchers Charlie Morton and Kris Medlen, or others.


That would be awesome.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: 2006 Atlanta Braves*

Vazquez excited to finally be a Braves pitcher



> The Braves got Vazquez and left-handed reliever Boone Logan for infielder Brent Lillibridge, power-hitting catching prospect Tyler Flowers, minor league third baseman Jon Gilmore and young left-handed prospect Santos Rodriguez.


There still hasn't been a Peavy trade, but Atlanta did make a move for Vazquez and it's looking like they offered AJ Burnett a contract today too. Burnett/Jurrjens/Vazquez is not really a bad 1-2-3 combination to have in the starting rotation. I used to think Vazquez had the stuff to be a good starter when he was an Expo. Hopefully he can turn his career around.

It kinda sucks to see Flowers get traded, but he had to go eventually with Brian McCann here.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

Tell me this isn't some fine pitching.

1. Vazquez
2. Lowe
3. Jurgens
4. Hudson
5. Hanson
6. Kawakami

Setup: 
Moylan
Soriano
Saito

Closer: 
Wagner

The problem is one of Vazquez/Lowe is getting traded, and Soriano is getting traded as well. Oh well..


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

Hmmm.. I am thinking of maybe keeping this thread active during the season. 

We'll see how it goes.

This would just be a post where I make small observations about the first pro team I fell in love with.



ATLien said:


> Tell me this isn't some fine pitching.
> 
> 1. Vazquez
> 2. Lowe
> 3. Jurgens
> 4. Hudson
> 5. Hanson
> 6. Kawakami
> 
> Setup:
> Moylan
> Soriano
> Saito
> 
> Closer:
> Wagner


*sigh*

That didn't last long.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

ESPN: Braves offer Johnny Damon a one year deal

Woohoo. I had heard about this a couple days ago, but I was afraid the Braves would get desperate and give him more years. Don't know if Damon will sign the contract.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

They missed their window with Smoltz, Chipper, and Tex. But it also hurt that Francoeur, Diaz, Gonzalez, and Soriano couldn't go full-time or season to season consistently.

Maybe they need to be back on TBS?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

You know last year the Braves had really strong pitching (3rd in the NL in ERA) and no bats. It seems like the Braves either have good hitting or good pitching, but never the two at the same time.



jokeaward said:


> They missed their window with Smoltz, Chipper, and Tex. But it also hurt that Francoeur, Diaz, Gonzalez, and Soriano couldn't go full-time or season to season consistently.
> 
> Maybe they need to be back on TBS?


Well let us hope that Jason Heyward can handle the role of "future face of the franchise" better than Frenchie could.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

Moving Jason Heyward up in the line-up + Troy Glaus finding his swing = First Place!

This team is tough to figure out though.. they either can't score 1 run to save their lives, or they score like 10. 

Nate McLouth sucks.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

Heyward's a beast. Talk about living up to the hype. I'm sure glad I drafted him . Big reason why I'm in 1st (again in another league haha).


I was surprised at how the media was saying Braves had major problems when they struggling a bit there. They weren't that far out either. Thought they'd get back on track.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

Just swept the Phillies.

I know it's early, but I'm already thinking about the trade deadline and post-season. 

I don't *want* them to make a Teixeira type deal where you send three or four top prospects for a bat, but I'd like to see them add an OF to get McLouth's bat out of the every day line-up.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: The Atlanta Braves Post*

I can't shake this feeling that the Braves are going to fall apart before the playoffs even begin. They just go on such hitting droughts. Ankiel & Glaus is too much dead weight at CF and 1B. 

I didn't realize it until recently, but the Braves have some fairly young guys as their nucleus

C: Brian McCann (Age: 26)
1B: Freddie Freeman (Age: 21) - in AAA, you figure he gets a chance to make the roster in 2011. Hitting .306 this season.
2B: Martin Prado (Age: 26)
3B: Omar Infante (Age: 28)
RF: Jason Heyward (Age: 21)
RP: Jonny Venters (Age: 25)
SP: Tommy Hanson (Age: 23)
SP: Jair Jurrjens (Age: 24)
SP: Mike Minor (Age: 22)
SP: Kris Medlen (Age: 24)


----------



## ATLien

Chipper Jones is out for the season with a torn ACL.


----------



## ATLien

Mike Minor set the franchise rookie record for strikeouts in a game: 12 K's in 6 IP.


----------



## ATLien

Heh, Omar Infante could end up with the NL batting title. From the AJC:



> Infante's overall average was 26 points higher than Cincinnati's NL leader Joey Votto (.323) before Monday, with Prado tied for second at .318. If Infante continues to play every day – he started his 25th consecutive game Monday – he could finish with 490 or more plate appearances.
> 
> Even if he were rested or missed a handful of games and finish with 470-480 plate appearances, he could still win the batting title provided he keeps his average significantly higher than the other leaders.
> 
> A rule allows for a shortage of plate appearances (fewer than 502) to be made up as hitless at-bats for a player whose average would contend for the batting title. So if Infante were to hit .340 in 480 plate appearances, for statistical purposes an 0-for-22 could be added to his totals and his average adjusted down.
> 
> Under such a scenario, he could win the batting title if he continues his sizzling pace, or even if he cools off some.


Funny, because people were complaining about him being selected for the ASG a few months ago.


----------



## Diable

eh the braves are a bunch of drama queens. They aren't even a very good team before the sixth inning.


----------



## ATLien

1B prospect Freddie Freeman was named the International League's rookie of the year. AAA statistics: .319 BA .378 OBP .898 OPS 18 HR 87 RBI in 127 games. My guess is he'll be on the expanded roster, might play some LF if he proves he can hit major league pitching and next year play full-time at first.


----------



## Diable

Don't know how good Freamon is, but he's certainly big enough. I was watching that game last night and wondering how big he was. Looked to me like he was at least 6'4"...Probably 250 without being fat too.


----------



## Pimped Out

The best thing about watching braves games are john smoltz's jokes


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> eh the braves are a bunch of drama queens. They aren't even a very good team before the sixth inning.


Now they can't even do that, and all of a sudden the entire starting rotation looks below average


----------



## ATLien

Braves now have a 1.5 game lead over San Diego in the wild card race. 

If everything stays the same, they will be facing the Giants in the first round. San Fransisco's pitching is scary, I'm hoping somehow Cincinnati can finish with more wins.

Now Martin Prado is out for the rest of the year, and there's a good chance Jair Jurrjens might not pitch again this year.

I guess our 3 man rotation would go Lowe-Hudson-Hanson, or something that looks like that. Lowe has had an amazing September, Hudson has had an awful one. Those 3 *can* be really good, you just don't know which one will show up at the ball park that day.


----------



## Diable

Braves didn't have much hitting to begin with. Now Glaus has disappeared, which is a big deal since they were really good when he was going right, Prado and Chipper are done. All year long they've been depending upon their pitching and if they don't get lights out pitching they're going to lose. They should really go looking for a big bat ( or two) this offseason. Their pen is really good and their rotation is good enough. If they could just score at all they'd be really really good.


----------



## ATLien

I don't expect the Braves to be big buyers in free agency, adding a big bat I think would have to come through a trade. Probably for a young starting pitcher.

Just scored some tickets for the Philadelphia series, & I'm going to try to get some NLDS tix at the ball park tonight. Atlanta is starting Beachy, Hanson & Hudson. Philadelphia is starting Kendrick tonight, not sure about the rest of the series but Halladay and Oswalt aren't expecting to pitch.

But San Diego is just falling apart. Braves clinch tonight with a win and SD loss I think.


----------



## ATLien

By the way

Javier Vazquez: 10-10 5.32 ERA
Melky Cabrera: .258 BA .675 OPS

They pretty much traded crap for crap, but I would take Javy back in a heartbeat. I wonder if we could sign him this off-season at a reasonable price? Hopefully, Arodyz Vixcaino becomes something or the trade was for nothing. His numbers in single A don't blow you away, but he's still 19 & has potential. 9-4 2.39 ERA 68 SO 9 BB 71.2 IP

Alex Gonzalez (2nd half): .245 BA .694 OPS 38 RBI 6 HR
Yunel Escobar (2nd half): .281 BA .708 OPS 16 RBI 4 HR

Not going to look up Ankiel and Lees numbers, but I know they aren't pretty. No trade they made really worked in their favor.


----------



## ATLien

Son of a bitch.

Should have guessed that the season was going to come down to the final day.

Playoff scenarios:

-- Braves win, Giants win: Braves win the WC, Giants win the West.
-- Braves lose, Giants win: Giants win the West, Braves/Padres play on Monday to decide the WC.
-- Braves win, Padres win: Giants and Padres are still tied, so they would play on Monday to decide the West. The loser of that game would play the Braves on Tuesday to decide the WC.


----------



## ATLien

Game 1: Atlanta @ San Fransisco - Thursday, 9:30 PM [TBS]
Game 2: Atlanta @ San Fransisco - Friday, 9:30 PM [TBS]
Game 3: San Fransisco @ Atlanta - Sunday, TBA [TBS]
Game 4: San Fransisco @ Atlanta - Monday, TBA [TBS]
Game 5: Atlanta @ San Fransisco - Wednesday, TBA [TBS]


----------



## ATLien

That's probably how I would do it (but I wouldn't start Beachy). Hudson has been their best starter over the season, but he's been pretty damn awful recently. In the end it won't really matter if the bats can't generate any runs.


> ajcbraves David O'Brien
> Cox said rotation will be Lowe, Hanson, Hudson and either Lowe on 3 days rest or Beachy


It looks like the Braves will carry as many as ten rookies, and as few as six, on the 25 man playoff roster.

Heyward, Conrad, Venters, Beachy, Dunn, Kimbrel and maybe Minor, Freeman, Hernandez, Martinez.


----------



## ATLien

Bobby said Jurrjens will not pitch this series, but he could be available for the NLCS. Man I would really like our chances with SF if we had guys like JJ, Prado and Chipper healthy.


----------



## ATLien

Freeman & Minor are not on the team and neither are Saito or O'Flaherty. Here's the projected playoff roster from Carroll Rogers:



> Pitchers (11): Derek Lowe, Tommy Hanson, Tim Hudson, Billy Wagner, Jonny Venters, Peter Moylan, Craig Kimbrel, Mike Dunn, Kyle Farnsworth, Cristhian Martinez, Brandon Beachy.
> 
> Catchers (2): Brian McCann, David Ross.
> 
> Infielders (7): Derrek Lee, Brooks Conrad, Alex Gonzalez, Omar Infante, Eric Hinske, Troy Glaus, Diory Hernandez.
> 
> Outfielders (5): Jason Heyward, Melky Cabrera, Matt Diaz, Nate McLouth, Rick Ankiel.


We just have way too many platoon type guys especially in the OF. I think the team leader in RBI has less than 75 and in HR he has less than 25. For a playoff team, thats just not good.


----------



## ATLien

Our defense continues to be terrible. Infante and Conrad already with an error each tonight. The Giants first run was all on Infantes error.


----------



## Diable

Actually Posey should have been called out sliding into second. I saw it an hour ago and evidently TBS just figured it out too. He shouldn't have ever scored if the Ump had been in position to make the correct call. Braves just don't have enough hitting and even if they made it past SF the ****ing phillies just own their light hitting butts.


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> Actually Posey should have been called out sliding into second. I saw it an hour ago and evidently TBS just figured it out too. He shouldn't have ever scored if the Ump had been in position to make the correct call. Braves just don't have enough hitting and even if they made it past SF the ****ing phillies just own their light hitting butts.


Yeah I yelled to my TV he was out in real time. Guess the ump couldn't hear me, but it wouldn't have mattered if Infante just picked up the damn ball. 

I just don't know where this team is going to get offense from. The few decent hitters we have like Heyward and Gonzalez have been ice cold for the past several weeks. Probably going to have to come from McCann. His double last night just missed being a HR.


----------



## ATLien

In the back of my head, I was expecting that come from behind win. They've been doing stuff like that all season.

Looking forward to Game 3. Luckily, the first pitch should start immediately following the Falcons game.


----------



## ATLien

Billy Wagner's probably pitched his last game. Out for the rest of the NLDS & NLCS.


----------



## Diable

I don't see how you can't just put Glaus in the lineup and hope he can do something again. Conrad is a sieve at 2nd and they need anyone who can at least make the pitcher think they're a threat to go deep. I thought Conrad did a decent job at third base when he was in the lineup, don't know why he's so terrible at 2nd.


----------



## ATLien

Its like saying which is worse, dog **** or horse ****. They both can't hit right now. If you take away the month of May, Glaus had an awful 2010 season. Hell even if you include May his numbers are still pretty ugly

I don't see the point in calling up Freddie Freeman and not give him any AB's. Just for injury insurance for Lee? Glaus could do that. I know he hasn't killed MLB pitching since he's been called up, but if you aren't going to play him they should have let him finish the year in AAA


----------



## ATLien

Thats gotta be one of the toughest Braves losses in a while. The extra innings game vs. Houston in 2005 may have made me feel worse, but jeez.


----------



## ATLien

Conrad benched for Troy Glaus. Maybe one game too late.


----------



## ATLien

Heck of a run considering all of the injuries they had to deal with.


----------



## Diable

Braves seriously need to fix their lineup. They could use a real ace, but their pitching is good enough. Truth is between Venters and Kimbrel losing Wagner doesn't look like a big deal and their pen is still really strong without him. Still they can't beat anyone unless they shut them out right now. They could use some speed at the top of the lineup and at least one good middle of the lineup bat. They aren't that far from being really good, but you're not going anywhere if you have to hold the other team under three runs to win.


----------



## ATLien

Well the Braves were a flawed team to begin the season with, but by Game 4 they were missing their #3 hitter, #4 hitter, two starting pitchers and their closer all due to injuries. That they even had a chance to win this series is damn good.


----------



## ATLien

from twitter



> ajcbraves My guess is that Fredi Gonzalez will be named the next #Braves manager, either just before World Series begins or right after it.





> ajcbraves #Braves GM Frank Wren would say nothing about manager's job, whether there are multiple candidates, when announcement would be made, etc.


----------



## ATLien

AJC reporting that Freddi Gonzalez will be introduced as new manager at Thursday press conference


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> Braves seriously need to fix their lineup. They could use a real ace, but their pitching is good enough. Truth is between Venters and Kimbrel losing Wagner doesn't look like a big deal and their pen is still really strong without him. Still they can't beat anyone unless they shut them out right now. They could use some speed at the top of the lineup and at least one good middle of the lineup bat. They aren't that far from being really good, but you're not going anywhere if you have to hold the other team under three runs to win.


What do you do with Infante?

His bat is plenty good enough to play every day. I'm just not sure if he has a natural position. He seems like your perfect utility guy, but after hitting .321 I don't know if you can send him back to the bench.


----------



## ATLien

Braves free agents:

Wagner (option; but retiring), Saito, Farnsworth, Glaus, Gonzalez (club opt), Infante (club opt), Hinske, Ankiel, Lee


----------



## ATLien

Gonzalez staff will stay the same, except the first base coach and bench coach are gone and Pendleton moves from hitting coach to first base.


----------



## ATLien

Apparently the CEO of Liberty Media who owns the Braves was the highest paid CEO in 2010.



> Gregory B. Maffei won the executive-pay sweepstakes during a year when his investors also fared well.
> 
> Mr. Maffei, the leader of Liberty Media Corp., enjoyed total direct pre-tax compensation of $87.1 million last year, four times his 2008 package and enough to land him atop the rankings in The Wall Street Journal's latest CEO pay survey, which includes all 456 of the biggest U.S. public companies.


The Braves' 2010 payroll was $84M. I just wish we had owners that actually cared about sports.


----------



## ATLien

It looks like the Braves have traded Omar Infante & Mike Dunn for Dan Uggla.


----------



## ATLien

Top 10 prospects in the organization, by Baseball America.

1. RHP Julio Teheran
2. 1B Freddie Freeman
3. RHP Randall Delgado
4. LHP Mike Minor
5. RHP Craig Kimbrel
6. SS Matt Lipka
7. RHP Arodys Vizcaino
8. RHP Brandon Beachy
9. LHP Brett Oberholtzer
10. RHP J.J. Hoover


----------



## ATLien

The Phillies just assembled the mother of all pitching staffs. They are going to be a pain in the ass, but at least we're still clearly ahead of New York, Florida, and Washington.


----------



## ATLien

Here's what BA says about Teheran:

Teheran has an electric arm, the ability to throw all of his pitches for strikes and the knowledge of how to exploit batters’ weaknesses. His fastball clocks consistently in the 94-96 mph range, and he maintains his velocity throughout the course of a game. He has a pair of above-average secondary pitches, with his changeup grading slightly better than his curveball. His changeup shows nice fade and he’s willing to throw it in any count. His curve resides in the low 80s with hard downward movement, as well as good bite and depth. Teheran’s command is impressive, though he struggled a little with his precision shortly after being promoted to Double-A. He works both sides of the plate, usually keeping all of his offerings at the knees and below. Perhaps the most impressive part of his game is his mound presence. He has great makeup and bountiful confidence, backing down from no hitter. Teheran needs to get stronger, but that will come naturally as his body matures. Some scouts say his delivery has a little bit of violence and worry about the long-term wear and tear on the elbow and shoulder, while others believe he throws easy gas and aren’t worried about his mechanics. Comparisons to a young Pedro Martinez are commonplace, and Teheran’s biggest backers think he’s more advanced at the same stage of his career.

The Braves thought Teheran was capable of jumping on the fast track, and he exceeded their expectations in 2010, advancing to Double-A as a teenager with little difficulty. He may split this year between Mississippi and Triple-A Gwinnett, with a late-season cup of coffee in Atlanta a possibility. Chances are his first opportunity for a job in the big league rotation won’t come until 2012. He has front-of-the-rotation talent and will challenge Tommy Hanson for the role as the Braves’ No. 1 starter well by the middle of the decade.


----------



## ATLien

http://blogs.ajc.com/atlanta-braves...s-3-for-3-day-includes-doubles-to-each-field/

Freeman really didn't show much offense in his time up here last season as a reserve. Getting any sort of offense at the bottom of the line-up will be big.


----------



## Dissonance

Go Braves.


You guys should be a playoff team again.


----------



## ATLien

Nate McLouth really is very very bad.


----------



## Diable

Didn't we know this already? It's sad if you hadn't figured that out sooner...Actually he sucks in a very profound manner too. What's really sad is that the Braves can not find anyone in their system to take his job away from him. How hard could it be?


----------



## ATLien

Jordan Schafer was supposed to be that guy, but he's done nothing to get you excited about. Nate is having himself a good game tonight so far though.


----------



## ATLien

Is it too early to talk long-term contract



> #Braves' Heyward, in 80 games since 3rd gm back from DL in July, has hit .303 w/ 30 extra-base hits (10 homers), .425 OBP, .911 OPS.


----------



## ATLien

With a win today, Atlanta will still be one game below .500

I'm worried, but I'm not that worried. It's basically the same story as last season. Solid pitching and no hitting. You have to think eventually Heyward, Uggla, etc. will find their swing though.


----------

